# 2011 Felt Z1 - Triple Compatible?



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello, I just got a used 2011 felt z1 for my Dad and plan on putting a 2013 Campagnolo Athena triple crankset on it. 

I'm looking at the width of that downtube and am having panic attacks that it is too wide and the chain will hit it. 

Can anyone confirm that this combination will work?

Thanks.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

natedg200202 said:


> Hello, I just got a used 2011 felt z1 for my Dad and plan on putting a 2013 Campagnolo Athena triple crankset on it.
> 
> I'm looking at the width of that downtube and am having panic attacks that it is too wide and the chain will hit it.
> 
> ...


Yes, it will work with no problems. We used to offer the Z carbon frames with several triple component group options such as this Z20 from 2009:
Redirect Notice

https://2009.feltracing.com/09/images/catalog/xl/8917.png

-SD


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Awesome - thanks for the reassurance. I'll try to post some pictures when we get it built up.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sure enough - everything fits fine!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Awesome! A perfect compliment to our Athena equipped F4130. The new Athena EPS is very impressive also. I'd like to see a few Felts with that set up in the future.

-SD


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

When I first got my ZC frame (I think in '10?), I put a Shimano 6503 crank and FD on it. I had a little problem with the FD clearance on the seat tube, it couldn't go inward enough. I didn't have any actual clearance problems with the chainwheels and the frame itself though. I put a couple thin spacers between the frame and the BB cup to move the rings out a few mm, and it worked fine for a year until I swapped everything out for a compact Sram Red group (loved the gearing of the triple though... still do on another frame!)


----------

